# Observation from new Diamond Owner



## kalima (May 3, 2014)

We are new to this & bought a minimal points pkg just to get in the door & check it all out....intended on picking up some dirty points next year & until then have been doing lots of reading & research. What I have noticed is that if paying cash through Club Select, it is around the same or maybe even a bit less than the MF for a few more points (4000-5000). Also as long as we aren't too fussy (which we aren't) there is a good selection of places to go...even Hawaii, which is where we bought with Diamond. Of course there are also Getaways with II which we are members of automatically. So for us, who only really want to take a good vacay every other year (2wks) maybe we don't need to take on more points...Just an observation really & am interested to hear others viewpoints especially from those who are travelling well with a small number of points


----------



## dwojo (May 3, 2014)

It is sometimes difficult to get some locations within The DRI network of resorts. Check for availability often for hard to get locations. My wife and I have been with DRI for quite awhile and are mostly satisfied with them. In the last  few years they have made a considerable effort to improve their customer service which convinced us to remain with them.


----------



## RuralEngineer (May 3, 2014)

*Welcome*

DRI is great especially if you acquire your points cheaply.  buy "dirty" points in a collection near you.  Make friends with other owners.  fold them into the club when it makes sense.  Silver benefits are nice.

Stephen


----------

